# op-ed article, pages (newspaper)



## taratita

Bonsoir,

Connaissez vous la traduction de "op-ed" ?

La phrase est : "we will prepare and circulate a template article (editorial or "op-ed") for national coalitions to download...

Merci d'avance,
Taratita

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Moon Palace

Well, I can only explain I'm afraid, because I don't know what the French press would say: op-eds are editorials which are written by guests, they are not written by regular journalists of editorials. They can be written by authors, or other journalists, or economists... So they do in the NY Times at least. 
Des articles écrits par des auteurs invités? I really am not satisfied but clearly interested if a translation is found


----------



## Tresley

Hello Taratita,

This explanation on Wikipedia supports Moon Palace's explanation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editorial

Unfortunately, there isn't the 'français' to click on to obtain a translation, but I hope it helps you to understand enough to think of a translation.


----------



## taratita

Thank you Moon Palace.
Could it be : "tribune libre" ?
"nous allons préparer des modèles d'articles (éditoriaux ou tribunes libres) que les coalitions nationales pourront télécharger..."


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moon Palace said:


> Well, I can only explain I'm afraid, because I don't know what the French press would say: op-eds are editorials which are written by guests, they are not written by regular journalists of editorials. They can be written by authors, or other journalists, or economists... So they do in the NY Times at least.
> Des articles écrits par des auteurs invités? I really am not satisfied but clearly interested if a translation is found


N'est-ce pas ce qu'on appelle une _contribution_ ?


----------



## Moon Palace

I think 'tribune libre' would fit, although if I am not mistaken, the word 'tribune' conveys the idea of a strong commitment which is not to be found in an op-ed - at least not always. 
maybe 'contribution' is more neutral. But in the sentence... ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une _tribune libre_ est un espace que l'on met à la disposition d'un auteur, en général sur sa réputation, en lui laissant libre choix du sujet.
Une _contribution_ est un article externe soit commandé, soit spontané; beaucoup de revues spécialisées (pas forcément_spéciales..._) font des "appels à contributions", parfois sur des sujets prédéfinis, pour trouver de la matière (googler "appel à contribution" + journal).
Cela dit, est-ce que "op-ed" n'inclut pas également le courrier des lecteurs (donc pas véritablement des articles, mais cependant des contributions ?)


----------



## Moon Palace

Then, it will be 'contributions', no doubt. 
But the sentence will need to be expanded: 'on publiera des articles... et on fera appel à des contributions...'
Btw, op-eds are in fact the best editorials usually, the ones written by the most prestigious journalists and authors, so that (in the NY Times at least), they don't include letters to the editors.


----------



## Tresley

Hello again,

I just looked on 'Le grand dictionnaire' and it suggests 'la page d'opinions'.

What do you think of this as a translation?


----------



## taratita

Merci à tous pour ces éclairages intéressants, une fois de plus.
Then I will take "contributions"
Merci mille fois,
Taratita


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moon Palace said:


> Btw, op-eds are in fact the best editorials usually, the ones written by the most prestigious journalists and authors, so that (in the NY Times at least), they don't include letters to the editors.



My mistake, then - I thought, as the origin of "op-ed" is "the page opposite the editorial", that it included letters etc.

Then Tresley's "opinions", "page d'opinions" gets my vote.


----------



## Gil

Tresley said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I just looked on 'Le grand dictionnaire' and it suggests 'la page d'opinions'.
> 
> What do you think of this as a translation?


It's a good translation of "op-ed page"
et 
si l'on tient compte de l'origine de op-ed, ce n'est pas mauvais.


> op-ed
> 1970, page of a newspaper opposite the editorial page, usually devoted to personal opinion columns. The thing itself pioneered by the Pulitzers in the New York "World."
> Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2001 Douglas Harper


----------



## rubes1

Salut, comment dit-on un "op-ed" en français SVP? 

C'est un 'opposite editorial' en effet, un article écrit comme réponse à un article par un éditorialiste du journal ou tout simplement un éditorial écrit par qqn qui n'appartient pas au journal...

Merci


----------



## xtrasystole

There's no French term for it, I'm afraid. 
Op-ed articles are not in the French newspapers' tradition. 

So, I guess we would just call that _'Opinion'_...


----------



## wildan1

rubes1 said:


> Salut, comment dit-on un "op-ed" en français SVP?
> 
> C'est un 'opposite editorial' en effet, un article écrit comme réponse à un article par un éditorialiste du journal ou tout simplement un éditorial écrit par qqn qui n'appartient pas au journal...
> 
> Merci


 
Maybe it boils down to "opposite" opinion in the end, but the correct meaning is of _op-ed_ _"opposite the editorial page"_

US newspapers are generally laid out with an editorial page that contains all the "official" positions on current issues that the newspaper is taking. The page facing it (opposite the editorial page) is where op-ed pieces normally appear. And they also have opinions, but they are written by private citizens (possibly journalists but often people from other walks of life) that are independent of the newspaper's--whether or not they are in agreement.

Since newspapers are laid out in different ways around the world, it would be interesting to think how one really could render this without writing the paragraph I just wrote to explain this!


----------



## edwingill

Page en regard de l’éditorial


----------



## rubes1

xtrasystole said:


> There's no French term for it, I'm afraid.
> Op-ed articles are not in the French newspapers' tradition.
> 
> So, I guess we would just call that _'Opinion'_...


 
Merci, je ne savais pas que cela n'existe pas.


----------



## rubes1

wildan1 said:


> Maybe it boils down to "opposite" opinion in the end, but the correct meaning is of _op-ed_ _"opposite the editorial page"_
> 
> US newspapers are generally laid out with an editorial page that contains all the "official" positions on current issues that the newspaper is taking. The page facing it (opposite the editorial page) is where op-ed pieces normally appear. And they also have opinions, but they are written by private citizens (possibly journalists but often people from other walks of life) that are independent of the newspaper's--whether or not they are in agreement.
> 
> Since newspapers are laid out in different ways around the world, it would be interesting to think how one really could render this without writing the paragraph I just wrote to explain this!


 
Thanks for explaining it better than I did!


----------



## vittel

rubes1 said:


> Salut, comment dit-on un "op-ed" en français SVP?
> 
> C'est un 'opposite editorial' en effet, un article écrit comme réponse à un article par un éditorialiste du journal ou tout simplement un éditorial écrit par qqn qui n'appartient pas au journal...
> 
> Merci



Une tribune libre.
Je traduirais op-ed pages par les pages débat.


----------



## wildan1

vittel said:


> Une tribune libre.
> Je traduirais op-ed pages par les pages débat.


 
I like that!


----------



## viera

Une affaire qui a fait beaucoup de bruit dans les médias il y a quelques mois : un professeur de philosophie a écrit dans un quotidien un article sur l'Islam qui n'était pas au goût de certains Musulmans. Il a reçu des menaces de mort et vit maintenant caché et ne peut plus enseigner.

Je crois que "tribune libre" était bien le terme utilisé pour désigner son article.


----------



## ash_rmy

Bonjour tout le monde, est-ce que vous savez ce que veut dire "Op-Ed".

Voici le contexte : "A Western Op-Ed columnist from Saudi Arabia".

Merci de votre aide.

ash_rmy.


----------



## rosieg

Wikipedia says:

An *op-ed*, abbreviated from *opposite editorial* due to the tradition of newspapers placing such materials on the page opposite the editorial page, is similar in form and content to an editorial, but represents the opinion of an individual contributor, who is sometimes but not always affiliated with the publication.

Est-ce clair?


----------



## ash_rmy

merci rosieg, c'est clair.

ash_rmy.


----------



## onbalance

Je crois qu'on peut dire, tout simplement, _tribune_.


----------



## lilicantou

Bonjour !

Je suis tombée sur le même probléme et j'ai finalement décidé de traduire par "lettre ouverte" qui me semblait la traduction la plus appropriée.


----------



## Moon Palace

Bonjour lilicantou, et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je suis désolée, mais je ne crois pas que _lettre ouverte_ soit une bonne traduction de _op-ed. _

Comme je le disais plus haut, les _op-eds_ sont des articles dans le style d'un édito, mais écrit par des auteurs prestigieux que le journal invite régulièrement à participer. 
Une _lettre ouverte_ est un phénomène ponctuel, non pas décidé par le journal, mais soumis au journal, et cette lettre a deux fonctions: tout d'abord elle répond à un évènement, et elle sert souvent à interpeller une personne ayant autorité. Son aspect polémique n'est pas du tout en accord avec le concept de _op-ed_, qui ne fait que rapporter un événement, et donner une opinion. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que _contribution_, cela me semble plus neutre. Le concept n'existant pas en France en tant que tel, il est difficile de lui trouver une traduction idoine.


----------



## catyin

Hello
an op-ed page is a newspaper page usually opposite the editorial page that features articles expressing opinion.
But how can I translate it in french?
Un billet d'humeur ou tout simplement une rubrique ou...?


----------



## Fabrice26

"tribune libre" peut-être ?
les pages "Opinions" ou "Débats" ("Le Monde")


----------



## robertsau

In _Le Monde_, you see op-eds labelled "point de vue". In _Libération_, they're simply called "tribune".

On balance, I would go with "tribune libre".


----------



## Nattre

Lettre/Article d'opinion, c'est ce que j'utilise couramment (je préfère article). Il s'agit d'un texte d'opinion présenté par une personne à un média qui décide de le publier ou non. Le sujet est généralement d'actualité. C'est plus qu'un lettre ouverte.


----------



## Laurent2018

Peut-être ceci ?

Chronique (journalisme) — Wikipédia


----------

